# Nanu: aconti so bescheiden?!?



## Telekomunikacja (2 November 2004)

Nanu, aconti so bescheiden:



> [...]
> Aconti.net Service AG, CH-Küssnacht am Rigi  - NN
> Aconti.net Service AG, CH-Küssnacht am Rigi  - NN
> [...]
> ...



Zum



> EWT-Meeting-Programm
> Motto: "Biz & Fun in the Sun"
> 
> Donnerstag, 28. Oktober '04 Ankunftstag
> ...



gibt's dann aber doch ein paar hübsche (veraltete oder aktuelle - ich war ja nicht dabei! :cry:   ) Fotos:

http://www.fubarwebmasters.com/archive/mallorca04/eurowebparty/eurowebparty2.htm  
http://www.fubarwebmasters.com/archive/mallorca04/eurowebparty/eurowebparty8.htm  

P.S. Was ist denn bitte «Umsatzstarker Nischen-Content»? :spitz: :spitz:


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Nanu, aconti so bescheiden:


Ganz einfach, weil die "bescheiden"  sind (umsatzmäßig) man muß schon heftig im I-Net  suchen
 um mal auf "Acontis" zu stossen, das dürfte auch die Antwort auf die Frage sein, 
warum im Forum "Acontis" so gut wie nie in Dialerforum auftauchen, weniger weil sie so "superseriös" wären...  

cp


----------

